# london!!



## feeorin (Dec 27, 2009)

me and my sister are going to london in a week and a half (7th of january)
and I thought maybe you guys could help me with places to see and things to buy
 thanks!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 27, 2009)

I would go to Selfriges on Oxford Street and Harrods in Knighbridges. Also Hamleys toy shop is always fun and that's on Regents street. Westfield Shopping centre in White City is great! It has every imaginable shop under one roof. Everything from high street fashion to designer goods! 

For sight seeing Buckingham Palace, London Eye, Tower Bridge, Nelson Column are all great places to see.

Hope this help. If you need anything else feel free to ask


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 27, 2009)

hey, i live in Ireland but ive been to london before and since youre coming from the US i suggest you check out a few of these cheap drugstore brand makeup that i love and are dirt cheap - they're only available in europe.  

essence - they have this mascara (in orange tube, not sure of the name) which is less then 3£ and its my all time favourite. all there eyeshadows are super pigmented. they have great concealars and great eyebrow pencils

Miss Sporty - this brand is kinda hit and miss with there products but there eyeshadows are super pigmented and super cheap!

collection 2000 - they have great glitter liners!

have fun!


----------



## feeorin (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dietcokeg* 

 
_hey, i live in Ireland but ive been to london before and since youre coming from the US i suggest you check out a few of these cheap drugstore brand makeup that i love and are dirt cheap - they're only available in europe.  

essence - they have this mascara (in orange tube, not sure of the name) which is less then 3£ and its my all time favourite. all there eyeshaowd are super pigmented. they have great concealars and great eyebrow pencils

Miss Sporty - this brand is kinda hit and miss with there products but there eyeshadows are super pigmented and super cheap!

collection 2000 - they have great glitter liners!

have fun!_

 
actually, I'm nor from the US, I'm from Israel
we don't have alot of brands here, we have revlon, maybelline, mac, estee louder, clinicue, ysl, smashbox, lancome, garnier, loreal and a few others
plus our local brands
and most things cost more than in the UK


----------



## JadeViolet (Dec 27, 2009)

Topshop on Oxford Street and the H&M there is amazing. 
As for make up, Rimmel London isn't bad, I like their eyebrow pencil and lipgloss.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 27, 2009)

westfield is worth a visit for shopping, nearest tube is earl's court, or hammersmith


----------



## anita22 (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_westfield is worth a visit for shopping, nearest tube is earl's court, or hammersmith_

 
I agree, the Westfield is pretty good if you're planning on doing a lot of shopping in one day. Much less crowded and exhausting, and most of the main high street shops are there (Topshop, etc).

The beauty counters at Selfridges are also a must!


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2009)

There are some helpfull threads here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/g...dations-90663/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/t...-london-91527/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/london-ladies-84905/

Hope this helps.


----------



## feeorin (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks everyone!
I really want to get to london already


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feeorin* 

 
_thanks everyone!
I really want to get to london already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hope you have a fab time!

make sure you go to selfridges and harrods! i love looking at all the posh stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and mac pro of course! they are all very lovely who work there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh and me and my hubby like going to the london dungeon for a scarey treat! and try and see a musical! they are awesome!


----------

